# My First Automatic - Advice Please



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there. I have joined the community recently and posted in the other forums over the past few weeks about how I want to obtain my first automatic mechanical watch. I had a sudden thought last night after browsing through the vintage section that my Dad left me a couple of watches when he died. I had a bit of a dig around, thinking that they would probably be quartz movements and was pleasantly suprised to find these two below, both of which work after 25 years sat in a box in my garage.

The black faced Sekonda is a mechanical 21 jewel which works fine, but gains about 7 minutes a day.

The Accurist is a 21 jewel automatic day date which also works fine and seems to be keeping very good time. My Mum tells me that this watch was purchased in around 1980 and having done some research that suggests that it was manufactured in Switzerland, prior to Accurist moving production to Japan in 1983. It Has the words "swiss made" on the face, which would back this up. Neither watch has any distinguishing features on the back.

I am planning to get the Accurist serviced at my local jewellers who have quoted Â£35, but I may get the crown replaced as it is tarnished. Any further advice or information you may have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## damien4596 (Feb 12, 2010)

What better first Automatic watch than one of your dads? Brilliant,

A watch with such sentimental value is priceless. Id get them both serviced and set on a nice quality strap and wear them both 

35 is a good price for a service also, I charge around that depending on what make etc.

Good start to your collection...... word of warning though it becomes very addictive.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish I could have some of my dad's old watches! A service sounds like a great idea as the lube is probably gone on something that has sat in a drawer for years. As my dad :notworthy: used to say, a drop of oil goes a long way...... and ..... the most important bit of an engine is the oil that it runs on......literally. Welcome to the world of ancient mechanicals!

Mike


----------



## damien4596 (Feb 12, 2010)

and dont forget.... "to much oil is just as bad as not enough!"


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies chaps. You are both right - it is so great to be able to wear my Dad's watches, as I was only 14 when he died and I have very little else to remember him by. I have been to get the watches cleaned up and bought a strap for both. I wore the accurist yasterday and I am wearing the Sekonda today. It even seems to be keeping better time - only gained 3 minutes over night last night.

Here is a picture on the wrist:


----------



## damien4596 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well it gets the thumbs up from me 

Good to see your wearing it also, so many wonderful watches that never get to see the light of day.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome here, and what a very nice pair of automatics to begin with.... I like both, and the rich thick gold of the sekonda is just crying out for.....Brasso, Brasso, Brasso; works wonders on gold case.

Toothpicks and cotton buds for the nooks and crannies.

On the watches.

Just seen the last picture; scrubbed up very well!

Wear them in good health..


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Cheers Chris, I will try the Brasso, the jeweller I got the strap from used lighter fluid


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Both watches would benefit from a service, that'll make the erratic timekeeping go away almost certainly. A good watchie (like Steve at Rytetime) will also give them a good clean whilst he has them. :yes:

ENJOY, I had a watch from my brother, a barsteward stole it, no real value except sentimental - and that is priceless


----------



## Miikae (Mar 13, 2010)

You done good as its looking well now, i only wish i had my dads 1950 Longines but alas it resting on the bottom somewhere in Valetta harbour even the ships divers could not find it. it fell of his wrist whilst rowing out to do some repairs on a yacht.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, sorry to hear about your lost or stolen watches, I guess I am very lucky in that regard.


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

i'd be tempted to pop that accurist on a nice blue/green Nato band.

saw a wristshot of something similar and it looked very nice IMO


----------

